# Super Jolly Mods



## Welshyeti (Nov 19, 2014)

Hello!

What mods do people recommend? Any pictures? I already dislike the doser, but love the machine....


----------



## timmyjj21 (May 10, 2015)

This is probably a good thread to read:

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?24588-Essential-Mazzer-SJ-Mods&highlight=Essential+Mazzer+mods

I found that the ring for the lens hood can be turned around and then becomes the perfect size to snugly fit into the throat, but most people remove the ring and just stretch it over.

Clean sweep mod is a must. Cocktail shaker mod is fantastic and i think its even better if you get a more expensive bullet shaped shaker, so you have a nice dome.

Once I get my act together there will also be the laser cut adjustment gauge available for precision adjustments of grind.

Enjoy!


----------



## timmyjj21 (May 10, 2015)

I have also 3d printed an insert for the throat that removes the ledges for beans to get caught on, then made a weighted plunger to fit it could use improvents, but allows single dosing nicely, the lens hood puffs everything out, the cocktail shaker lid allows easy cleaning, and the clean sweep mod sorts out doser retention. It all comes together nicely!


----------



## MSM (Mar 12, 2015)

timmyjj21 said:


> I have also 3d printed an insert for the throat that removes the ledges for beans to get caught on, then made a weighted plunger to fit it could use improvents, but allows single dosing nicely, the lens hood puffs everything out, the cocktail shaker lid allows easy cleaning, and the clean sweep mod sorts out doser retention. It all comes together nicely!


 @timmyjj21 - Would you mind sharing the stl file for the throat insert?


----------



## timmyjj21 (May 10, 2015)

All credit goes to this person here:

http://www.home-barista.com/grinders/mazzer-throat-modification-for-single-dosing-t31118.html

I used a 3d drawing program to cut his funnel off the design so its is nearly level with the top of the throat. I also got my dremel sanding disc to the edge and reduced the diameter at the very top so that the metal ring for the lens hood can screw onto the insert - take the ring off the hood, turn it around the other way and replace it! I never liked stretching the lens hood over the thoat and this way the ring actually fits in the throat nice and snuggly.

I found the insert still had gaps at the bottom that held grinds so added some foam medical tape that padded the bottom nicely. Not sure if this is a design flaw or a printing flaw. I've never used a 3d printer before this!

For a plunger I cut a short lump of steel round bar, and laser cut some circles/rings and laminated them together with the steel lump inside. Its about 150g, but fits under the lid I made for the lens hood.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

Welshyeti said:


> Hello!
> 
> What mods do people recommend? Any pictures? I already dislike the doser, but love the machine....


I must admit that I think just the look of the doser sucks.

Check out what some clever and talented owners have achieved here

http://www.home-barista.com/grinders/mazzer-super-jolly-doserless-modification-t34.html


----------



## MSM (Mar 12, 2015)

timmyjj21 said:


> This is probably a good thread to read:
> 
> http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?24588-Essential-Mazzer-SJ-Mods&highlight=Essential+Mazzer+mods
> 
> ...


The Schectermatic/Shnozzola mod was mentioned in the quoted thread, but the link the the template PDF does not seem to work for me... does anyone have the PDF they can share?

Cant seem to find it anywhere else.

MSM


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

MSM said:


> The Schectermatic/Shnozzola mod was mentioned in the quoted thread, but the link the the template PDF does not seem to work for me... does anyone have the PDF they can share?
> 
> Cant seem to find it anywhere else.
> 
> MSM


I just dose into a glass with an aeropress funnel on top to catch all the grinds as they come out of the bottom of the doser. Schectermatic I found always caused retention.


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

Here's my machined throat mod for single dosing with a weight. Don't forget the weight when you are single dosing people!

View attachment 16688


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

I don't know if these cocktail shakers are too big for an Sj. But sainsburys are selling these metal ones off for £3.75 (usually £12).

Diameter of top is 85mm.

This is one sat in the majors doser


----------



## Deejaysuave (Jan 26, 2015)

risky said:


> Here's my machined throat mod for single dosing with a weight. Don't forget the weight when you are single dosing people!
> 
> View attachment 16688


Very nice that! Where might I pick up a weight like that?


----------



## destiny (Jun 4, 2015)

And I'm still waiting for my shaker to arrive from China...

Tim, could you take a pic of the assembly with the grinder?


----------



## timmyjj21 (May 10, 2015)

destiny said:


> And I'm still waiting for my shaker to arrive from China...
> 
> Tim, could you take a pic of the assembly with the grinder?


A bit like this?


----------



## MSM (Mar 12, 2015)

urbanbumpkin said:


> I don't know if these cocktail shakers are too big for an Sj. But sainsburys are selling these metal ones off for £3.75 (usually £12).
> 
> Diameter of top is 85mm.
> 
> This is one sat in the majors doser


I bought one today from Sainsbury's - will see how it fits and post a pic.


----------



## destiny (Jun 4, 2015)

Cheers!


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

Deejaysuave said:


> Very nice that! Where might I pick up a weight like that?


It's machined from stainless steel bar.


----------



## Khashy (Mar 10, 2015)

risky said:


> Here's my machined throat mod for single dosing with a weight. Don't forget the weight when you are single dosing people!
> 
> View attachment 16688


 @risky, where do I get a weight like that from? I have been single dosing with no weight with my SJ, which I'm beginning to think is wrong.

Thanks.


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

What is the weight for?


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Missy said:


> What is the weight for?


Keeps the equivalent weight of a hoppers worth of beans on the beans, aiding grind consistency, without the need for a big hopper.


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

Jon said:


> Keeps the equivalent weight of a hoppers worth of beans on the beans, aiding grind consistency, without the need for a big hopper.


Sigh. Now I need a weight!


----------



## Jacko112 (Oct 29, 2015)

You can buy a long "weight" at reputable diy shops Missy! Just go & ask!


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

Khashy said:


> @risky, where do I get a weight like that from? I have been single dosing with no weight with my SJ, which I'm beginning to think is wrong.
> 
> Thanks.


I think you can buy lengths of steel/aluminium on eBay and most people use a glass tube sat in the doser which they then put the beans into with the steel on top.

I just machined myself a hopper out of aluminium and a stainless steel weight.

However, that was on my SJ. I now have a Royal and I don't use any weight on top of the beans for single dosing. For me, the jury's still out on if there is a noticeable taste difference.


----------



## Khashy (Mar 10, 2015)

risky said:


> I think you can buy lengths of steel/aluminium on eBay and most people use a glass tube sat in the doser which they then put the beans into with the steel on top.
> 
> I just machined myself a hopper out of aluminium and a stainless steel weight.
> 
> However, that was on my SJ. I now have a Royal and I don't use any weight on top of the beans for single dosing. For me, the jury's still out on if there is a noticeable taste difference.


I was reading through this at 3am (as you do) and made me think. He seems to have definitely tasted a difference in the cup:

http://www.home-barista.com/grinders/what-does-single-dosing-lose-t12652.html


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

And yet it sounds like it makes significant more difference with conical burrs. I might just stick with my yoghurt pot for now.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Khashy said:


> I was reading through this at 3am (as you do) and made me think. He seems to have definitely tasted a difference in the cup:
> 
> http://www.home-barista.com/grinders/what-does-single-dosing-lose-t12652.html


I'm am not disputing the taste differences a person found in that article or but I see no mention of a consistent dose or weight of espresso produced that would make significant differences to taste . Seeing that it's from 2009 - might not even be weighing.

I'm my head a weight of in an on demand makes sense ... I've experienced how you need to go finer as a hopper or beans run down with an on demand .

I've also seen a load of shot times in and out over a day from a local cafe as to how even losing a 500kg in a robur hopper can effect dose and brew ratio across given times ...


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

Mrboots2u said:


> I'm am not disputing the taste differences a person found in that article or but I see no mention of a consistent dose or weight of espresso produced that would make significant differences to taste . Seeing that it's from 2009 - might not even be weighing.
> 
> I'm my head a weight of in an on demand makes sense ... I've experienced how you need to go finer as a hopper or beans run down with an on demand .
> 
> I've also seen a load of shot times in and out over a day from a local cafe as to how even losing a 500kg in a robur hopper can effect dose and brew ratio across given times ...


So if I'm always grinding on demand, then automatically my grind is set finer to taste. Therefore logically so long as there are always 18g of beans, prevented from escape or extreme popcorning, then in some ways it's more consistent (therefore better?) than running down a hopper full of beans, if not quite as good as the consistent weight that replicates the full hopper


----------



## Khashy (Mar 10, 2015)

Missy said:


> So if I'm always grinding on demand, then automatically my grind is set finer to taste. Therefore logically so long as there are always 18g of beans, prevented from escape or extreme popcorning, then in some ways it's more consistent (therefore better?) than running down a hopper full of beans, if not quite as good as the consistent weight that replicates the full hopper


+1

Is this the case then?


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

Missy said:


> So if I'm always grinding on demand, then automatically my grind is set finer to taste. Therefore logically so long as there are always 18g of beans, prevented from escape or extreme popcorning, then in some ways it's more consistent (therefore better?) than running down a hopper full of beans, if not quite as good as the consistent weight that replicates the full hopper





Khashy said:


> +1
> 
> Is this the case then?


Yet it will be more consistent. Here is a recently conducted test showing the difference in particle distribution between single dosing and various states of half/full/overloaded hopper.


__
http://instagr.am/p/BDvigyvSuCg/

As you can see, there is a difference. How significant the difference is hard to tell. However it does show that the grind distribution changes as the hopper gets empty. For this reason, I would recommend single dosing rather than running with a hopper full of beans. However, single dosing with weights is another issue entirely as this simulates the same state each time so should remove inconsistency.

From the graph, it shows that there are more fine particles, and less 'boulders' when running with a loaded hopper, which was probably to be expected. What this translates to in the cup is for you to decide.

I think the key takeaway is, whatever you're doing, keep doing it. Consistency is key. I would single dose either with or without a weight, but if you're going to run with a full hopper you need to keep it topped up, which probably rules out most people on the forum.


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

Thanks @risky that's the clear simple explanation I was hoping someone could extrapolate from the info! I'm rubbish at analysing data, or digging through hypotheses


----------



## Khashy (Mar 10, 2015)

I just think your whole weight and machined throat look really cool. Forget about all this taste and cup business.


----------

